
Isis tells its terrorists not to travel to Europe – because of coronavirus - vinnyglennon
https://nypost.com/2020/03/15/isis-tells-its-terrorists-not-to-travel-to-europe-for-jihad-because-coronavirus/
======
rvz
Splendid idea. While they're at it, they should also self-isolate and
quarantine themselves in the middle of the desert forever or they can simply
ring an ambulance so we can take all of them into the nearest dungeon.

Either way, if they can't catch Coronavirus, then it will catch them; soon
enough.

------
jaredcwhite
Be thankful for small blessings!

